

Ask HN: Is there anything interesting about social productivity? - tolarewaju3

We are working on a simple solution to work-life balance in college. Students sign up with their current schedules.<p>They are reminded of academic obligations (tests, assignments) via a shared class calendar. Students can also create social plans like (&quot;Coffee with Tim and Sarah&quot;) with friends. They can check in for either of these so other students can see them and possibly join.<p>We&#x27;ve got great feedback. But I&#x27;m wondering, what&#x27;s a good way to make &quot;social productivity&quot; seem more interesting?
======
tom165
Teamup is an easy shared calendar tool,
[http://www.teamup.com](http://www.teamup.com).

